
Show HN: Tracking the Impact of COVID19 - dbetteridge
Hi HN<p>As the impacts of COVID19 continue to be felt around the world and layoffs and business closures start to happen more and more,<p>I thought it would be worthwhile to compile this data somewhere.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;impact-oss.github.io<p>The raw data is at<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;impact-oss&#x2F;impact-data<p>I&#x27;ve created a very basic setup to compile business statistics around size of company, number of employees, Administration vs Layoffs and number of jobs lost.<p>I&#x27;m slowly adding more data as I find it, but it is a small set at present.<p>Hoping that by making this open-source lots of people are able to contribute and this data will be useful to see what sectors and job types are predominantly affected.<p>Happy to receive feedback and I know the site itself is quite rough around the edges.<p>Cheers
======
totetsu
The number of layoffs(?) chart doesn't have a title or labeled axises

~~~
dbetteridge
I've added a basic version with axis labels for now, Will have to revisit it
when I have a bit more time to clean it up.

